# k2 darko vs K2 new black fit



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

if you're toes are touching in a 9 the 8.5 will probably be too small. I just got some maysis and the guy that helped me rides the darkos and he said they didnt pack out as much as he wanted, he was hoping around a half size but never got it. He also said he's pretty happy with the darkos overall though.


----------

